# changer la date sous unix



## quizz (24 Janvier 2003)

bonjour,

je cherche désepéremment comment changer la date de mon système dans le terminal.

(ce que je cherche à faire, c'est l'équivalent sous PC d'un changement de date dans le bios. Ce qui est différent d'un changement de date sous windows)

merci de votyre aide, les pros du dev. unix sous mac os X...


----------



## cartman (24 Janvier 2003)

yop

comme d hab sous unix...les man pages...

en gros -&gt;

man date

et voila... en fait si tu fait -&gt;

date 1815

ton heure sera 18:15 a toi de trouver les autres parametres.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





a+


----------

